# Yarn!



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Is yarn safe for making toys out of?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm not sure...I wouldn't make any toys out of it because I feel like too many fibers can be ingested.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Natural fibers should be used for toy-making. Yarn has a lot of dyes, ingestable fibers, and potential for catching toes etc. Better choices are untreated jute or hemp cord.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Yarn should be considered not safe . Some other options are 100% cotton cord , Sisal , and no pill fleece can be cut small enough to make strands out of also. I also found you can use bird safe papers as string also if you cut it right and tie it softly


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh thanks!So hemp is safe?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If it is untreated, yes. You can get organic hemp at craft stores, and even WalMart sometimes.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Also, when making your own toys - Please use extra caution when using any "stringy" materials, especially if the material will be looped or used in long strands. It is very easy for the inquisitive and adventurous cockatiel (or any bird) to wrap up or get caught up in long strands. One of my clients decided to make her own toys and used some sissal which she looped up and tied off to make a preening toy. She thought she had cut all the strands but missed one. She came home to find her baby cockatiel choked to death. She and her daughter were crushed. They were initially afraid to contact me. When I found out what had happened, I replaced their bird but made sure that they took extra care when making their own toys. You need to be 120% sure that the toy you make is not only safe for chewing/eating but also for general play activity.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

wow I had no idea!I'll stick to store bought toys and paper clips!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't use paper clips. Many of them have lead or zinc in them, and can give birds heavy metal poisoning.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Don't use paper clips. Many of them have lead or zinc in them, and can give birds heavy metal poisoning.


 But there the only toy she likes...Ok


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

She just likes them because they are shiny. I'm sure at a craft store you can find shiny safe products. If your bird can be destructive, may I suggest balsa wood. I let my birds chew it occassionally...to prevent them from destroying other needed things. I just clean it up quickly afterwards, otherwise it teens to find its way into my bed...ugh


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

I believe they make plastic paper clips. You can try to find them. My best toy parts have been straws, natural coffee filters, plastic beads, clean untreated hardwood pieces and shredded paper.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Dreamcatchers said:


> natural coffee filters


Is there a difference between natural coffee filters and others? I'm asking because I always recommend coffee filters as toy-making material and I've never heard of a kind that's unsafe. But of course I would hate to mislead people.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

The natural coffee filters tend to be unbleached - the regular coffee filters are the pretty white ones. I don't know there is any real danger in using the regular ones but I don't like the thought of the chemical bleaching process in my own coffee. Of course, the every day normal white filters are usually cheaper - go figure - than the natural ones.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Well the clips are metal coated in plastic.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Paper clips are not safe. Period. Heavy metal poisoning is extremely dangerous in small birds.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Okay.Her new cage came and its BIG  and I want to make her a swing...What type of wire would be safe to use?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Honestly, I would probably just buy a swing. You can get a nice one for less than $10, and they're kind of tricky to make in a way that would be safe.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

I'll wait for another answer.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm telling you that safe materials to make a swing are going to cost more than just buying a swing itself. I've looked into it myself. But you can feel free to see what other people say and make your own decision.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If you can find willow trees near you, you can make her a willow wreath that she can use as a swing. But I warn you, it might not last very long. My willow wreaths only last about 24hrs with my birds.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

No willow trees here :/ I love those trees I could never hurt one....


Anyways what wire is safe for birds?


----------



## missy pa (Nov 21, 2011)

you can make a swing without wire.i make this newspaper swings and they are a hit in my house.I post a link with instructions,but fot a tiel size bird you have to double the lenght.if you dont have plastic zip ties you can tie them with cotton rope,hemp or other safe material,please dont use yarn.you can even make a few of them and tie them together (one on top of the other) another idea is to find a bird safe branch,wash it,bake it etc (like to use it for a perch) then drill two small holes and instead of wire use hemp,cotton rope etc, tie a big knot at the bottom of each hole to keep the branch in place,before making the secon knot you can put bird safe beads on the rope to make it more pretty.like with any toy you have to supervise how they play with it and watch for wear and tear.hope this help you.
http://www.lineolatedparakeet.net/do-it-yourself/parrotlet-newspaper-swing_410


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

You can make your own swing by using stainless steel wire. It must be stainless steel, not galvanized. It isn't cheap. You can also use plastic chain found at many hardware stores. http://www.busybird.com/sswire.html has SS wire pieces. 

Basically - you only want to use Stainless Steel metal (fasteners, locking clips, bolts and screws too), plastic or untreated wood. Double check to be sure the wood is safe (safe and non safe woods listed here http://www.mdvaden.com/bird_page.shtml). For other toys, PVC, Plastic, Paper (untreated), coconut fibers. If you want to create pretty colors, try using a little safe food dye as paint for wood pieces.

Plastic coated paperclips are still carrying heavy metal poisoning potential because the bird can bite through the plastic coat and flake off the metal in a matter of seconds. Once you have made a toy, check it all over to make sure it is safe. Then put it away for a day. Don't give it to your bird right away. The next day, when you have a fresh head, take another look at the toy. When you are sure it is safe, THEN give it to your bird. You will be surprised at how much safer your toymaking will be. We often rush to make toys because they are fun to make and then overlook a potential hazard.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I only give my birds new toys when I am going to be around in the room for a while, and can observe them. After I put the toy in the cage, I'll be sure to watch the bird interact with it and double-check its safety that way. You'd be surprised at what you catch this way that you wouldn't expect as a potential problem. For example, a few months ago, I made a new shredder toy for Roo that had a shiny bead at the top. She decided that she wanted the bead more than anything else on the toy, and was going to hang upside down precariously to play with it. Since her balance is not great, I knew immediately that this would present a falling hazard. So I took the toy out and relocated her prized bead to the bottom, where she could safely play with it from her perch. The moral of this story is that you need to consider not only the materials and toy design, but also how your bird will play with it!


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks guys!Ive decided I'll make a perch.I have a maple branch striped of its bark.I'll be hopefully using a steel screw to attach it to the cage. 

I might make a Newspaper swing too


----------

